# Not Sure what to do



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Honey is my 16 year old chi.
Ive had her since she was 4. She was a rescue when I got her.
She had to have several teeth pulled due to poor care by her first owners.
The last few years she has gone down hill (after her best friend passed away) . She's had to have several more teeth pulled and now she is down to only about 5 and even some of those are loose.
She used to weigh 5 pounds, but now is down to about 2 and she looks skinny.
She eats like a pig and drinks water down like theirs no tomorrow.
We've already spent over $1000 on her medial needs in the last 2 years.
She is like my child and I dont mind spending the money on her, but the vet has gotten to the point where he doesnt want to do anything to her since she is such an old dog and my husband agrees. 
My husband says he will pay to put her down, and I go back and forth on it. Im all for it when she has her bad days, but then the next day she acts fine. She plays, wants to go for a walk,etc and it breaks my heart to think about putting her to sleep on those days. 
Everyone keeps telling me her day is coming soon, but I dont know if it really is or not. I dnt want her to suffer though.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am sorry you are facing this decision. It is not an easy one. I have an old man, I don't know how old he is as he was a stray. He is starting to have bad days, too, besides being blind. You just have to look at their quality of life. One day, something will happen to let you know it is time.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks 
it was an easier choice with my min pin that I had put down 2 years ago. he went blind and couldnt walk, so I knew it was him time, but Honey is making it harder. 
Honey is lossing her fur (as you can see in the pic)


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

If she is eating like a pig & drinking tons of water & losing weight she could be diabetic, which is something that could be managed with diet, insulin etc, it just depends on what you want to do. Cushings disease can cause those symptoms but also has hair loss, but it's often on the body. It is a very tough decision to make.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

She does have hairloss and she's been tested to see if she was diabetic, and she isnt


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Is her belly bloated? 

Here's some information on it:
Cushing's Disease (Hyperadrenocorticism) in Dogs


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Her belly doesnt appear to be bloated. She's been to the vet since she lost weight,etc and they said it was just old age, but like I said, my vet has pretty much gave up on her.
Im currently looking for another vet.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Wow, I would definitely be finding another vet, it is not normal for them to lose weight just because they are old, my dad (who is also a Vet) has a 19 & 1/2 year old cat who has had kidney failure for 3 years who is Mr Chubbster....Cooney is a chunky boy and doing well.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah, old age causes them to lose weght/muscle tone. My Bandit was a doxie mix and was 17 and she looked so skinny and her hair was thin and falling out. It's just old age, there's nothing that can change/help that.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

My heart breaks for you as you struggle with this decision. I have no advice but wanted to send clarity prayers and hugs to you.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks.
Our vet is the only one in the area and he tends to be stuck on himself about certain things.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

My advise is do what you think is right for Honey -not your self-
If her quality of life is still good then I would hold out, maybe keep
a diary of her day to day, some times we cant see past our love for
an animal, and we cant clearly see the suffering. Sometimes it can 
become clearer from keeping a detailed log of how she is really coping,
I am sorry that your facing this, something we all have to face one day
with our furbabies. please keep us updated with how she is (((HUGS)))


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

before you make any decisions i would defiantly find another vet and see what they say


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i am so sorry you are facing this!
I dread the day i have to aswell.

I agree with Sugarbaby, try to see another vet even out of town first.
Be thinkin of you and that sweet wee girl. xx


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Sometimes they just lose weight as they get older, my theory is as long as they are eating and drinking, moving and going toilet - let them be, tests won't improve much except stress them out - let her enjoy her time with you calmly
Once they lose a quality of life you will know, you see it in their eyes. 
It's sad they have to leave us but you've had a long and happy life together


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, this just breaks my heart, I am holding back tears as I type. This is very close to my heart, I have a little old girl, I have had her for 10 years and was told she was 2 when I got her but the vet says she is older, maybe 14 or 15 years now. She also has some bad days, but alot more good than bad. I know that her day will come and I hurt just thinking of it, she has hair loss too and once aweek or so she won't eat, I have to give her high calorie vitamin suppliments on those days. If she goes over a day I put the food in her mouth and get some down her that way. Then she bounces back and is fine for another week or so. But she doesn't have much weight she can lose, as she only weights 3 lbs, 2 oz. so I can't let her go with out food long. Her teeth are all bad and I had to switch her to canned food about a year ago. I think over all she still has a good quality to her life. I hope you take your little old man to another vet. Personally, I would have to make sure there wasn't something I could do to help make things better before I could even think of putting my dog down. As long as she gets around and has more good days than bad, I will do everything I can to help her live. Sorry this is so long, like I said this is something that is very close to my heart and I have given alot of thought to.


----------



## marybeth (Nov 12, 2010)

Ive spent all day watching her and in truth, she acts fine(not in pain)
She eats, drinks, go potty and plays like normal. 
In the past 2 years she's been to the vet alot and nothing has changed or helped her, so I think for now, I'm going to lay off all the tests,etc unless its really needed. 
I want her to enjoy what life she has left.
I was worried about bringing the puppy home thinking he would stress her out, but she has been babying him all day and she even seems happier.
I had to put her on moist food over a year ago, but she cant eat just canned food, it blocks her up.


----------

